# H&R/NEF Project #1



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Since find a pair of H&R/NEF receivers at Gander Mountain....scratch and dent....Trying to decide what barrel is going on.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/h-r-deal-at-gander-mountain-plus-other-deals.564667/

Spent some time playing around with different combinations

As one receiver was a direct click on...no additional fitting needed to the largest group of barrel that fit......That means it will fit all of the shotgun barrels, ML pistol caliber, and .22 Versi pak 22....(I mark what fits what, with fingernail) polish...LOL

So for my combo I chose the .45lc/.410 combo barrel (normally found on the "Survival Model".....

Clicked right but needed to clean some wood from the forearm to make a nice fit....(dowel and sandpaper)

The other stock, forearm and receiver set....english style...is in front



Pic with the .22 Versi Pak ...off center bore to be used on a center fire frame.



Added a cuff, sling swivels.....

Now I have to deside what barrel is going on the case hardened receiver...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice toys!!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nice toys!!


Nice ....Tools...not Toys.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> Tools...not Toys.


Most of my favorite toys are also tools.
The term isn't mutually exclusive.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Most of my favorite toys are also tools.
> The term isn't mutually exclusive.


as are mine if it would cool off I could get some chainsaw therapy in , nothing clears the mind like running a saw. there is only cutting wood and the woods and what is present and right around you and nothing else.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Most of my favorite toys are also tools.
> The term isn't mutually exclusive.


No worries....
But
Guns are not toys in any stretch of the imagination....
For some reason.........I haven't heard of a movement to ban chainsaws or golf clubs....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't forget rocks and hammers!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Don't forget rocks and hammers!


True Dat.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you do any trigger work to them or leave them alone?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Do you do any trigger work to them or leave them alone?


Answer No....

I mostly leave them alone......seem to average about 6# maybe a little more.
There is a hack involving valve grind compound....working it manually....till smoothed out....can't say?

These were designed and built as a low cost, rugged, light weight ....for knocking around in the truck.....so why bother?

Save the trigger work for the Weatherby and Ruger #1's and your favorite flavor of AR's.
These are not for everyone......and with the prices much higher now, since the end of production and barrel accessory program ended.......For the same money, you can get a Savage, or Mossberg bolt gun the will shoot MOA out of the box.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I was just curious, I've never did a trigger on one. I've shot one and thought the pull was high as hell. Outside of my antique lever guns most all of my bolt guns and ARs have been built. Tried a savage and had real bad luck with it, savage is in possession of that one!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Trigger work used to be offered at the factory....but was still limited in how much they would do...as a safety measure....they didn't want a hair trigger.
It was common to send you reciever in to get a barrel fitted, and have it tuned in one trip.
Check thru the FAQ ...pretty big section of triggers.
http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/108-h-r-centerfire-rifles/19157-faqs-help-please-read.html

Actually really hadn't heard any concern by the general population about triggers until the start of discussions the interwebs.

I do not use any of them as a target rifle....so am not too concerned...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is a smith David White that does trigger jobs on them he also stubs them to many other calibers and makes soem really accurate guns out of them, since the optic is attached to the barrel it becomes all about how the chamber is reamed , barrel quality and condition of the crown.

here are some stubbed guns , they are all threaded the entire lenght of the stub http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?268631-H-amp-R-Stub-Barrel

they apparently also find that a better ream and throat makes a difference , H&R welded the barrel post chambering and that has an effect on the chamber and throat 

, I figure if it has a hammer that must be thumbed back then that is the perfect gun to have a light trigger on , you know when you pull that hammer back the gun is ready to fire.

I am not into hair triggers but 2.5 or 3 pounds on a rifle that you have to make ready to fire and would not carry ready to fire doesn't seem like an issue to me also being a single shot it is already unloaded as soon as you pull the trigger.

so where a 2.5 pound trigger on a hard recoiling semi auto would be an issue , on a single action hammer fired single shot not as much


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> there is a smith David White that does trigger jobs on them he also stubs them to many other calibers and makes soem really accurate guns out of them, since the optic is attached to the barrel it becomes all about how the chamber is reamed , barrel quality and condition of the crown.
> 
> here are some stubbed guns , they are all threaded the entire lenght of the stub http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?268631-H-amp-R-Stub-Barrel
> 
> ...


I have heard of his work..and all the fine tuning these guys go thru....They really get into it.
Just haven't got that serious about them...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't got serious about it either , for what they are spending I could buy a nice bolt action that would be guaranteed to shoot sub minute or replaced.

when I tried getting a 357 and 44 mag barrel on my SB1 I was looking into renting a 445 super mag reamer and reaming it , because I could rent that for about 50 dollars and ream to 445 a 220gr FTX bullet at 2200 fps sounded interesting and by adding about .300 in lenght but making a cleaner throat it was supposed to allow long loading of heavy cast lead bullets without running into the rifling on loading


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I haven't got into all the reaming, stubbing and reboring barrel for caliber not factory offered.
The modded variations are limitless.
I only have one reamed barrel....45lc Carbine....reamed to .454. 460...fitted up to the .44 mag receiver.

Have been trying to fill in the calibers I don't have.... for my little collection.
Still looking for:
7x57
7.62X 39
.300 BO. 
And a few variants Like 
45/70 Buffalo Special


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

.256 Win would be pretty cool. I have that in an old Contender.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think a 219 Zipper would be kind of fun


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Some of tgose many have been produced over the years.....
As they are out of production....what's out there is it.

They did offer the .20 Ruger for while...scored one of those....and is really a hot rod.
32 gr. (2.1 g) BT 4,225 ft/s


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

These days, polymer AR-15's can be had for $400, and a .22lr conversion unit for same is just $250. You end up with 10x as useful a longarm. for only about twice as much money. You can hunt with it, train with it, defend yourself with it (really well) win matches with it, suppress it (very easily) get luminous sights and drop in trigger job for it, get see thru scope mounts, and folding stock for it (expensive, tho) teach novices with it. Once it's suppressed, women LOVE to shoot it, and shoot it very well, too. It will take down in 5 seconds, to conceal in a pack (10.5" barrel) can have a chromed barrel and chamber, has a flashhider and a threaded barrel, has a dark, rust resistant finish, and offers 5 hits per second, not a hit every 5 seconds!  The .22 unit can be swapped out in 10 seconds, or less, weighs just 3/4 lb, and works fine, groups 2" or better at 50 yds, some group 1" at that distance.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

ergo said:


> These days, polymer AR-15's can be had for $400, and a .22lr conversion unit for same is just $250. You end up with 10x as useful a longarm. for only about twice as much money. You can hunt with it, train with it, defend yourself with it (really well) win matches with it, suppress it (very easily) get luminous sights and drop in trigger job for it, get see thru scope mounts, and folding stock for it (expensive, tho) teach novices with it. Once it's suppressed, women LOVE to shoot it, and shoot it very well, too. It will take down in 5 seconds, to conceal in a pack (10.5" barrel) can have a chromed barrel and chamber, has a flashhider and a threaded barrel, has a dark, rust resistant finish, and offers 5 hits per second, not a hit every 5 seconds!  The .22 unit can be swapped out in 10 seconds, or less, weighs just 3/4 lb, and works fine, groups 2" or better at 50 yds, some group 1" at that distance.


That wasn't what thread was about.......But then you know that....LOL


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

not everyone is aware that such single shots rifle/shotgun combos are VERY expensive, (for no more actual utility than they offer. ) Their trigger pulls and iron sights suck and there's really no way to fix them, due to the very heavy mainspring necessary to pop a shotgun primer and the very low expectations/provisions for accuracy without some sort of optic


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we actually did cover that if your not into single shots you could get great utility for the same cost from another gun early in this tread , perhaps a bolt action magazine fed rifle or other.

you seem to just be looking to argue


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

ergo said:


> These days, polymer AR-15's can be had for $400, and a .22lr conversion unit for same is just $250. You end up with 10x as useful a longarm. for only about twice as much money. You can hunt with it, train with it, defend yourself with it (really well) win matches with it, suppress it (very easily) get luminous sights and drop in trigger job for it, get see thru scope mounts, and folding stock for it (expensive, tho) teach novices with it. Once it's suppressed, women LOVE to shoot it, and shoot it very well, too. It will take down in 5 seconds, to conceal in a pack (10.5" barrel) can have a chromed barrel and chamber, has a flashhider and a threaded barrel, has a dark, rust resistant finish, and offers 5 hits per second, not a hit every 5 seconds!  The .22 unit can be swapped out in 10 seconds, or less, weighs just 3/4 lb, and works fine, groups 2" or better at 50 yds, some group 1" at that distance.


OR you can buy a dedicated 22lr AR for 350. My wife shoots her AR loud and proud with no issues all day every day and will shoot groups at 500 all day under 5". It's not an amazing feat. A single shot will teach someone to make every shot count not just scatter lead through the air. Hit a steel plate at 1000yards 5 times in one second, I'll bet you can't. Hit it 5 times in a minute, seen it done it and repeat.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

ergo said:


> not everyone is aware that such single shots rifle/shotgun combos are VERY expensive, (for no more actual utility than they offer. ) Their trigger pulls and iron sights suck and there's really no way to fix them, due to the very heavy mainspring necessary to pop a shotgun primer and the very low expectations/provisions for accuracy without some sort of optic


Tell that to the Marines who used to qualify with irons at 500. Good effort, lousy choice of words for you though.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

M-14 irons.


----------

